

Ask HM: Why do i see some usernames in green color (mostly in new section)? - ashishb4u


======
revorad
It's for freshly minted accounts, presumably to make it easier to flag spam.

See <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2434333>

~~~
bpedro
Nice addition!

